# where to get casings, se mich



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Im thinking about making some brat type sausages and need some medium hog casings. Im not really sure where to look for some, id prefer fresh ones. Maybe cattlemans? Im in belleville but I dont mind driving a ways. 

Thanks!


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Butcher Packer in Madison Heights.
Ferrari Bros in Clinton Twp.


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Cabelas, gander mountain and bass pro all carry LEM casings.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

U D said:


> Butcher Packer in Madison Heights.
> Ferrari Bros in Clinton Twp.


I have used lots of casings from numerous suppliers.
These two are top notch.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

tjfishinboy said:


> Im thinking about making some brat type sausages and need some medium hog casings. Im not really sure where to look for some, id prefer fresh ones. Maybe cattlemans? Im in belleville but I dont mind driving a ways.





U D said:


> Butcher Packer in Madison Heights.
> Ferrari Bros in Clinton Twp.


The major suppliers in the area.

"tjfishinboy" says he is making some sausages. Not sure how much that is but if you get casings from Ferrari or Butcher & Packer you could have enough to last several years. Throw in the cost and time to drive to these places from the Fowlerville area and it could be cheaper to have someone custom make the sausage for you.

Check the larger sized supermarkets around your area. They will often have casings in the meat department for hunters wishing to make venison sausage. The packages I have seen in supermarkets will make between 15 and 20 lbs of sausage but your mileage may vary on that.

BTW, there is a butcher supply place on the west side of the metro area but I don't remember their name.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

For casings, (I prefer natural over collagen) and any decent butcher shop in your area should have them in stock or can order them in the size you want, no real need to venture far to get them. Call around and I hope this helps.


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

alex-v said:


> The major suppliers in the area.
> 
> "tjfishinboy" says he is making some sausages. Not sure how much that is but if you get casings from Ferrari or Butcher & Packer you could have enough to last several years. Throw in the cost and time to drive to these places from the Fowlerville area and it could be cheaper to have someone custom make the sausage for you.
> 
> ...


Ill be sure to look in the big stores first, thanks! And really I don't mind the drive, its pretty cheap for me to drive anywhere, im averaging ~46 mpg :SHOCKED:


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

tjfishinboy said:


> Ill be sure to look in the big stores first, thanks! And really I don't mind the drive, its pretty cheap for me to drive anywhere, im averaging ~46 mpg :SHOCKED:


Come to think of it, many small markets that have a butcher counter might also have casings, especially if they make any sausage themselves. If they do not have casings for sale they might be willing to order some for you.

Maybe it is me but I don't like paying for the wear and tear on my vehicle  for small purchases like this and I don't like the time spent getting there and back unless I can tie the trip in with something else. But, if you have never been to Butcher & Packer Supply or Ferrari and Sons (not brothers) before then the trip is worth it at least once. Go to both the same day and have a blast. Be sure to bring a lot of money or several credit cards. You will be able to buy all sorts of kitchen equipment and accessories, spices and flavorings, and much more.

Butcher and Packer supply business:
http://www.butcher-packer.com/

Ferrari and Sons supply business:
http://www.ferrariandsons.com/


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

I stopped in at cattlemans in taylor since I was in the area and they did have some! They dont specify size on the outside of the package but the butcher that I asked said theyre italian sausage size so I grabbed them. About to get started packing and steaking this deer up and them ill get to the sausage/burger.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

tjfishinboy said:


> I stopped in at cattlemans in taylor since I was in the area and they did have some! They dont specify size on the outside of the package but the butcher that I asked said theyre italian sausage size so I grabbed them...


How did all of this go?? Were the casings the right size??


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Tastes pretty good to me! They need more heat though. Ill definitely make them again, I was impressed.


----------

